# Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!



## SteffenG (12. April 2007)

Hallo cih wollte mal fragen wer von euch in speyer bzw umgebung wohnt und im bisnfeld speyer auf Karpfen angelt ich hätte da nämlcih mal ein paar wichtige fragen !!!
Mfg steffen


----------



## rainer1962 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

ich geh zwar nicht auf Karpfen, fische aber dort vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen, wie kommst du überhaupt aufs Binsfeld???


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

Gude!

Was kostet dort die Tageskarte und hat der Verein auch ne Homepage? #h


----------



## rainer1962 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

gästekarte kostet einen 50iger ist ne Wochenkarte, Homepage kenne ich nicht, brauche ich nicht da ich das Wasser und den Verein im original kenne


----------



## SteffenG (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

ich hab halt gehört das es für karpfen nicht schlecht sein soll wollte jetzt auch wissen ob ich da mit dem normalen schlauchboot drauf darf oder brauch ich ne nummer dafür


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

Rainer, gibts denn keine Tageskarten???


----------



## SteffenG (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

ne Tageskarten gibts keine nur wochenkarten und die kostet halt 50 € und du darfst max 5 forellen am tag mit nehmen und max. 10 stk in der woche !!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*



SteffenG schrieb:


> ne Tageskarten gibts keine nur wochenkarten und die kostet halt 50 €


thx... So vertreibt man Gastangler, hoffentlich wollen die nicht auch mal anderswo Gast sein. #d


----------



## rainer1962 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

2006 war der Rekord 48 Pfund, letztes WE war einer von 17kg fällig,
schlauchboot ist erlaubt, dafür brauchste keine Nummer, ist eh Badesee und Naherholungsgebiet, 

Es wird überlegt Wochenendkarten auszugeben.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

p.s. Longlinefischen ist eigentlich verboten, wird zwar irgendwo geduldet solange es keinen Stress mit den Schleppanglern gibt, das kann sich aber dann ab 1.06. schnell ändern wenn die Schleppangler wieder unterwegs sind


----------



## SteffenG (12. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

also du denkst das schlauchboot und echolot schon von nöten sein wird um richtige erfolge zu erzielen ???


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

Frag mal bei Fisherman's Partner in Speyer nach, ich hatte mich da mal erkundigt, weil ich auch mal an die Seen zum Angeln wollte. Hab da mal 2 Jahre da im Hotel gewohnt und bin immer morgens um die Seen gejoggt. Hat damals schon immer in den Fingern gekribbelt, denn die Seen sehen wahrlich nicht schlecht aus. #6 

Die bei Fisherman's Partner sagten mir, sie haetten Tageskarten für 8€. Von Wochenkarten war da keine Rede. Ich hoffe, die haben verstanden, welche Gewässer ich meinte, und haben nicht von einem anderen Gewässer gesprochen #c


----------



## rainer1962 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

Raubfischfan...
kannst mir glauben bin schon 38 Jahre im Verein, es gibt zur Zeit nur die Wochenkarten für Gastangler!
Die für 8€ beim Fishermans sind für die Rheinstrecke incl. Nebenarme.

@Steffen,
es gibt auch ein paar Erhebungen (Barschberge) in Ufernähe und auch von dort zu sehen, es macht aber mehr Sinn, auch aufgrund der Badegäste die im Sommer dort reichlich vorhanden sind, auf ein Schlauchboot und Echolot zurückzugreifen,
ganz clevere haben mich auch schon nach dem Schlüssel für meinen Nachen gefragt 

ach ja für die 50€ Wochenkarte ist wenn man Glück hat auch Livepornoshow mit dabei.....
ob sich allerdings ein hingucker dabei rentiert ist ne andere Sache#q 
will sagen vom Schwulenstrand bis hin zu Outdoorsexfans ist da manchmal die Hölle los, wobe es seit letztem Jahr Gott sei dank eine Security gibt, die da etwas Einhalt gebietet#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*



> Livepornoshow



Rainer! Mit mir kannst Du rechnen... :m


----------



## rainer1962 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Rainer! Mit mir kannst Du rechnen... :m


 

wieso war mir klar dass du darauf anspringst hä???|supergri 
unter dem Aspekt sind doch 50€ net gerade viel oder???


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> unter dem Aspekt sind doch 50€ net gerade viel oder???


...und was krieg ich dafür dass ich so gut bin??? :vik:


----------



## SteffenG (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

ich weiss was da als so los ist auf der liebes insel ich hab eurem vorstand mal ne mail geschickt das er mir einen mietgliedsantrag zukommen lässt ihr habt ja seit 2 jahren nen neuen vorstand oder ???
Horst kann das sein ????


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

Steffen, kennst Du nen Link zu dem Verein? #h


----------



## SteffenG (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

@ zanderfänger der verein hat noch keine Homepage ist noch in bearbeitung aber ich hab mal ne pake gesehen wo bilder drauf sind !!!!


----------



## SteffenG (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

http://www.speyer.de/de/umwelt/treffpunkt/Tauchen_im_Binsfeld/binsfeld-luftbild.jpg?size=160

http://www.speyer.de/de/leben/vereine/liste/7/bild1.jpg


schau mal nach dort müsstest normal ein bild sehen von den vereinsgewässern


----------



## rainer1962 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*



SteffenG schrieb:


> ich weiss was da als so los ist auf der liebes insel ich hab eurem vorstand mal ne mail geschickt das er mir einen mietgliedsantrag zukommen lässt ihr habt ja seit 2 jahren nen neuen vorstand oder ???
> Horst kann das sein ????


 
ja Horst heisst er, die Anträge bekommst du soviel ich weiß aber auch im Vereinsheim Anglerstube


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*



SteffenG schrieb:


> http://www.speyer.de/de/umwelt/treffpunkt/Tauchen_im_Binsfeld/binsfeld-luftbild.jpg?size=160
> 
> http://www.speyer.de/de/leben/vereine/liste/7/bild1.jpg
> 
> ...


thx Steffen, ist ja doch wesentlich größer als ich dachte.


----------



## SteffenG (14. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

ja das ist echt groß dort ich kenn es halt nur von früher und dort war es schon super dort zu angeln macht einfach spaß und man fängt auch was !!!


----------



## Carphunter 76 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

Sieht ordentlich aus !

Schick mir mal ne SMS, wenn Du hinwillst, ich hole Dich dann ab. Der Rest über ICQ !

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/845/binsfeldspeyertw9.th.png



:vik: 

Ps: Wie lauten denn die Aufnahmebedingungen ? Bzw. Preise ?


----------



## SteffenG (16. April 2007)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

also die aufnahme bedienungen sind nicht viel wenn es überhaupt welche gibt und die preise hab ich dir ja durchgegeben


----------



## Carphunter81 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Binsfeld Speyer !!!*

Hallo,

ich wollte eigentlich auch letzten Herbst da hin.
Leider hat es nicht geklappt.

Habs mir eigentlich für dieses Jahr (letzte Septemberwoche) fest eingeplant. Hoffentlich kommt dieses Mal nichts dazwischen.

War jetzt inzwischen eigentlich jemand von Euch da auf Karpfen und könnte mir paar Tipps geben?

Schonmal Danke im voraus
Claus


----------

